# Looking for d20Modern/Future or Exalted Game



## GreyMouser (May 25, 2006)

As the title says, i am looking for anyone who is running a d20Modern, d20Future or an Exalted game. I am in Los Angeles (South Bay area) and i am looking for a change from fantasy games. Please e-mail me at ttcorey@sbcglobal.net if you, or someone you know, is running a game and has an opening.

cheers!
Tom


----------

